# Rear seat delete + Roll



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

_Any Mk2 done something like this below?
Im interested in doing it , but no idea of the price or where to buy these roll cages
and if removing weight from the rear put more pressure on the front any good for the car?_


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

unless your planning on using it on the racetrack i can't understand anybody doing that to an ordinary roadcar cos it looks ugly and makes the car seem cramped inside.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Audi did a similar thing to the MK I QS and did a simple roll bar inside the car in carbon, could be easily replicated and a few people have looked into it, roll cage like that is such overkill on a car that is never gonna see a track


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

If you're going to go that far you may as well strip out the whole car and do a complete job


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

robokn said:


> Audi did a similar thing to the MK I QS and did a simple roll bar inside the car in carbon, could be easily replicated and a few people have looked into it, roll cage like that is such overkill on a car that is never gonna see a track


Did you do a thread where you elaborated on this ? Pictures etc ? Was it sold with the car ? (I'm presuming this was in the past and now you have a mk2 ? Sorry if I'm miles off !)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry wasn't me I always have roadsters


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

It'll make him look cool, street cred like, innit, like wheels with no tyres and broken suspension, wicked


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

m-a-r-k said:


> It'll make him look cool, street cred like, innit, like wheels with no tyres and broken suspension, wicked


LMAO


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Like this....... http://rollcages.eu/tt/511-audi-tt-mk2- ... e-t45.html

I like the Mk1 roll cage idea. Dont see it looking as good on the Mk2 tho...


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

m-a-r-k said:


> It'll make him look cool, street cred like, innit, like wheels with no tyres and broken suspension, wicked


Bitches gon' hate for sure


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

jamescalland said:


> Like this....... http://rollcages.eu/tt/511-audi-tt-mk2- ... e-t45.html
> 
> I like the Mk1 roll cage idea. Dont see it looking as good on the Mk2 tho...


Excellent exactly what I was looking for,
don't worry it gon' look perfect on mine


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

I like it a lot on the GT3RS


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

TT-REX said:


> jamescalland said:
> 
> 
> > Like this....... http://rollcages.eu/tt/511-audi-tt-mk2- ... e-t45.html
> ...


I look forward to seeing it. I would like a rear seat delete but a full cage is too much for me lol


----------



## T7GTK (Oct 5, 2012)

TT-REX said:


> _Any Mk2 done something like this below?
> Im interested in doing it , but no idea of the price or where to buy these roll cages
> and if removing weight from the rear put more pressure on the front any good for the car?_


Those seats are CAF 8)


----------



## vikeis (Dec 17, 2009)

that's raeder-motorsport Half Rollcage


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

There will even be room in the back for the nitrous bottle and fire extinguisher :wink:


----------

